# URPad Feels Your Pain... Hires (More) Support Staff.



## drmike (Nov 6, 2013)

Just saw this posted elsewhere:



> As of today, we have doubled the size of our support team. Your tickets will be answered within 20 minutes with quality answers and resolutions. We are here 24/7/365. Our phone lines will be answered between the hours of 9am-5pm CST. We are taking our support dept. overhaul very seriously. We hope you see the difference!


Guess the unkind words and experiences customers mentioned during their massive migration were noted by management.  Hurrah!


----------



## MannDude (Nov 6, 2013)

Haha. That's good and all but as far as I know they only hired one more person which is Nick O. 

He's a good guy though, a _native_ English speaker and speaks it well. Used to work there when I did too. He'll be a solid addition, but this is hardly 'doubling' their support size. 

Nick also used to be an admin on here before his NZ army stuff required too much of his time, I know him well and know he's a good dude.


----------



## drmike (Nov 6, 2013)

I thought URPad had quite a few support people... I saw some RootLevel folks responding to tickets, Luis, and perhaps a few others.

Doubling support would be adding at least 5 people more.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 6, 2013)

We have gone from 8 to 18 people in the past 24 hours in order to better support all of our customers. We have brought on some familiar faces some of you may recognize and we have also brought back on our Chinese Language support rep.

The support issues were something which we didn't want and we heard your complaints loud and clear. We set out with a goal when you purchased from us and that was to support your needs 24/7/365 and we are here to do that.


----------



## drmike (Nov 6, 2013)

18 support people!!!!  Wow.   Quite a few more.  More than double.

You folks have to be busy training and getting folks up to speed.  Good luck with that.

This is the type of investment I like to see.   Right direction.


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm more interested in how Chris changed his usertitle.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 7, 2013)

Coastercraze said:


> I'm more interested in how Chris changed his usertitle.


I think you have to have 100 posts to do it. That, or Martin did it for him.


----------



## Shados (Nov 7, 2013)

Well, I just confirmed I can set mine.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 7, 2013)

Shados said:


> Well, I just confirmed I can set mine.


Well...  I didn't know we had a professional snake miner here!


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't you guys pay per ticket over at UrPad so regardless of your staff #, your costs don't significantly increase?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 7, 2013)

Since I can't edit my post I'll just add on here, Wouldn't it be more acceptable to pay say 4 people a living (hourly) wage instead of paying 18 people to fight over tickets and end up with almost nothing at the end of the week?


----------



## texteditor (Nov 7, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Since I can't edit my post I'll just add on here, Wouldn't it be more acceptable to pay say 4 people a living (hourly) wage instead of paying 18 people to fight over tickets and end up with almost nothing at the end of the week?


Of course not high turnover rate is a good thing for the IT industry I think


----------



## Coastercraze (Nov 7, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I think you have to have 100 posts to do it. That, or Martin did it for him.


Ah hah found it. Could have sworn it wasn't there yesterday lol.


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 7, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Don't you guys pay per ticket over at UrPad so regardless of your staff #, your costs don't significantly increase?





WebSearchingPro said:


> Since I can't edit my post I'll just add on here, Wouldn't it be more acceptable to pay say 4 people a living (hourly) wage instead of paying 18 people to fight over tickets and end up with almost nothing at the end of the week?



Just to clarify, we only have 2 team members that are paid per ticket and they are really just supplemental team members to help with any overflow. We are trying to build a stronger team of only the best. 

We are spending lots of time and money to ensure everything suits your needs and you get the best support imaginable. We would like to thank our customers of your continued patronage.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 7, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> Just to clarify, we only have 2 team members that are paid per ticket and they are really just supplemental team members to help with any overflow. We are trying to build a stronger team of only the best.


If thats the case, thats pretty awesome, hopefully more companies start doing that. 



texteditor said:


> Of course not high turnover rate is a good thing for the IT industry I think


I don't see how that is a good thing, I think the fact that we have made it an acceptable practice is what makes the high turnover rate. If people get paid decently maybe they would be willing to do a better job?


----------



## texteditor (Nov 7, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> I don't see how that is a good thing, I think the fact that we have made it an acceptable practice is what makes the high turnover rate. If people get paid decently maybe they would be willing to do a better job?


(my comment wasn't serious, I agree with you)


----------

